
Fatal brain disease potentially affects five people in Massachusetts - DrScump
http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/05/health/creutzfeldt-jakob-brain-disease/index.html
======
DrScump
the key distinction not stated in the article is that CJD (like CWD, or like
"Mad Cow" disease in animals) is a _prion_ disease and therefore conventional
heat-sterilization procedures do nothing to stop it.

